# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë jeni duke ngrënë?

## bombona

hej miq qar po hani tani??
na jepni ndonje ide se mbase ham dhe ne si ju?
ju befte mire :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: 
*bombona*

----------


## Enii

bravo bombone se po na mungonte kjo tema  :ngerdheshje: 

pilaf me zarzavate.

----------


## bombona

un per vete po ha kimqa dhe rrush qelek uuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## zogu kosovar

une po ha tani nje molle

----------


## noel*

_bajame te pjekura_

----------


## katjushka

molle jeshile

----------


## e panjohura

Po marr ide se cfar te haj une pas yftarit!

----------


## toni007

Po Ha Nje Piate Makarona..

----------


## Enii

http://energycircle.com/blog/wp-cont...watermelon.jpg

----------


## _Elena_

> un per vete po ha kimqa dhe rrush qelek uuuuuuuuuuuu


Cfare eshte kimqa dhe qelek? lol

----------


## Erlebnisse

Buke me sallate se e kam frigoriferin bosh.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sa ngrona nja 6 qofte kosovaresh me simite dhe me salce kosi dhe laker, e pima kushedi sa gjota me uje kristyal te firmes ferra, driza gemusha...

dhe jam kah po e ppaj ni kofe ...

a o tu ma cit nonji ni kofe?

----------


## Erlebnisse

lol, hec mer se ta pregatis une nje :buzeqeshje:  Gjithsesi ke fol qarte: bukur, paster e pa gabime lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lol, hec mer se ta pregatis une nje Gjithsesi ke fol qarte: bukur, paster e pa gabime lol


s'pi kafe shpije un mi,

e du exprexo taljono,...

se kshu the ene per spagetet ti,... :shkelje syri: 

lol

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ekspess re e kam edhe ne itali jam, prandaj po deshe, po zdeshe me qeleshe lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ekspess re e kam edhe ne itali jam, prandaj po deshe, po zdeshe me qeleshe lol


nrregull,

sa te boj bashkimin familjar qaty me ke...me qeleshe prej bradasheshe...

----------


## Erlebnisse

LoL Ok, po te pres me kafene ne xhezve :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

Bakllava nje tas plot ,ma sollen nga Mali i zi ,se kishin bo gjo ,po une e hengra .

----------


## Erlebnisse

t'baft mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> t'baft mire


Rrofsh ,me hanger kaq shume ,fort mire nuk te ban po un e hangra tani ,nuk te kam  afer me e nda me ty ,po per ato bollokumet e Elbasanit vdes une ,me ato nuk vej asnje lloj embelsire ,me ato qe i bojne per merak ne shtepi ,jo ato te dyqanit .
Era sa here kam pas ardhe ne Elbasan kur isha e vogel ,ato portokallet e hurmat qe keni ju ne baçe i bojsha telef ,u harrova dhe pjeshket  :buzeqeshje:

----------

